# Lyft feature...Set you weekly goal



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah okay sure


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Did get that. 
Today 1 ride in 2.5 hours only $6


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

wow 6 bucks. you must of gone to collage to drive lmao . we all had days like that once i looked at the earnings i was making 3 bucks an hour after i paid for the gas. what a total joke.
i shut the shit off went got a case of beer to relax. the next day i make 45 an hour all freeway.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Got the same thing but I couldn't enter a number but a multiple choice

I chose 867 text messages


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Wish I could get this. Lyft keeps deactivating me for "spoofing my location" so app pretty unusable at the moment, but things like this, or the feature available to platinum level drivers, i.e. 600 rides in a 3 month period, where the expected ride time is shown on the ping screen, make it a better company to drive for as a driver.

Just not relishing the thought of a hard-reset on my phone, as nothing else has worked.


----------

